# good news!! I got 400w HPS!!



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

did went to lowes..  was very in disappointment with them.. did not have socket for the big hps... I did thought about going with two of 150w to make it 300w hps with regular socket... then decide to swing to the funeral and come back later after the funeral..   my brother called me and asked me go to his truck. he said   look here  see what I got for ya.. I look at it and I was 
and told my brother this is so super sweet of YOU giving me this!!

he said  "word"!   here the pic...

I did tested it by just wires and plug   but it seem did not work... so IMO

do I need ballast? ??  homemade ballast?  I'm kinda skeptical with this...

should I stick with two of 150w hps with regluar socket?   man... I got this one for free!!   what yall best suggest?  I would love to use this one... I don't wanna buy hood or whatever though internet, phone, ups hub... la la  no .. I like to buy straight from store..   so do I need ballast for this 400w hps?   and I will get two of 150w hps soon with regluar sockets.. 

maybe I can use mason jar instead of marine kind light protection because  just because lowes do not carry it in my local.. I told the manger of lowes..YOU SUX...and walked away..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2008)

*im sure you need a ballast for the hps ,,,,wait for a spark to tell you more 
be safe :48:*


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey congrats Papa!  Yeah, that is the socket and the bulb, you still need a ballast for it.  PLEASE don't try and make a homemade ballast!  Try and get one from your brother, he probably didn't know you needed one with it!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 10, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Hey congrats Papa!  Yeah, that is the socket and the bulb, you still need a ballast for it.  PLEASE don't try and make a homemade ballast!  Try and get one from your brother, he probably didn't know you needed one with it!



well he did not have ballast..  give or take.. there is DIY ballast ? 

it is important for me to make this 2 cent as possible.. so everyone can grow it affordable..anyone..

even I have a grow journal "2 cent outdoor grow" that can teach people they can do it while pocket is empty..   anyone..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 10, 2008)

happy growing and good luck with the ballast.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 10, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> it is important for me to make this 2 cent as possible.. so everyone can grow it affordable..anyone..


 
Well, most people won't have a 400 HPS bulb and socket dropped off to them, and I think you are going to be hard pressed to find them for 2 cents my friend 

This is the closest I could find for you, but you still need all the parts, and you won't get them for 2 cents either 

hxxp://www.onlinepot.org/grow/wiringlights.htm


----------



## la9 (Nov 11, 2008)

From what I'm reading you will be better off buying one here,

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/hid-hut-light-kits-c-25_49.html

Look at the 400 watt HPS here, digital ballast and reflector for $139. It all plugs together nice and easy.

Sounds like a far better option than what you are trying to do, I don't want to see you injure yourself or start a fire. You need to find someone in person that can help you learn electric, just reading posts and trying to figure it out probably isn't going to work out. Go and get a Time Life book on electric if you want to learn.

I am pointing out the safest and imo best option for you at this time, please don't get offended. I really am looking out foryour best interest.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2008)

All HPS bulbs need a ballast regardless of socket size.

The cheapest way your going to get that working is with a ballast kit http://www.ballastkit.com/highpressuresodiumhpshidballastkit-p-333.html

Here is one for $59.00.

Its cool to go cheap but if you buy weed at all then why not invest alittle to gain freedom from dealers and there prices, it saves me thousands of dollars a year.

Dont worry about wireing it up Im sure I can talk you thru it.
Its really not hard.
Then you can build a "2 cent reflector" so just for $59.00 you will get a great benifit.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 11, 2008)

papa,seems you are finally coming around.i am glad for you.i hope you nail this to keep you away from dealers also.please be careful with the electrical work.i know i do not mess with it,if i can buy the product and plug it in.just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> well he did not have ballast..  give or take.. there is DIY ballast ?
> 
> it is important for me to make this 2 cent as possible.. so everyone can grow it affordable..anyone..
> 
> even I have a grow journal "2 cent outdoor grow" that can teach people they can do it while pocket is empty..   anyone..



Papa, I think that you need to realize that there are some things that you should not try to do for $.02 and ballasts are one of those things.  It is great to try and show everyone that things can be done cheaply, but electrical stuff is not the place to cut corners.  Besides, there are $20 150W HPS and $100 400W HPS--I don't think you can get the componets and put things together yourself for less.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> $100 400W HPS--I don't think you can get the componets and put things together yourself for less.


 
With the reflector,ballast box,ballast kit, socket and bulb I have to agree its hard to build it that cheap.
But if he has the bulb and socket he could save money with the ballast kit, with some kind of homemade refector or even a ballast box.

But I understand spending the $ and just plugging it in  

Just would love to see Papa's 2 cent reflector idea's.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

papa..please dont mess with nothing that you dont understand my friend..you want to go cheap..but what about the risks involved..Im not sure where you live but here In seattle we have papers and a site called craiglist..I am about to purchse a 1k watt hps cool tube complete $250 USA..to some thats a lot  but this same setup all togather would cost me 600..Im saying look around Papa you will find everything all ready togather..One the otherday in local free papper 400 MH Ballast and reflector ..no bulb..$75..there out there papa..just like the answers are here... Just need to look..and lowes has that ballast you looking for..you need to buy  the Light fixture..I think *Tater* Has DIY for redoing one..Good luck papa  just worried about you my friend..


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

my brother went school for electric wiring,  I went school for hardware computer and LAN assoc. degree..  what surprises me is, I have looked every computer jobs,   no one wants me...  oh well..   so I took a look at the link pez found.. ahhh  I knew it... I knew it.. .
the computer power supply is 400 watt too..  how about that?   I will check tater's link somewhere..    I will check with lowes' ballast too..   maybe I should just stick with 2 of 150w HPS that don't need ballast.. hmm..

it is possible just to have two circles hood reflection with 150w HPS each hood   and have two clip fans blow toward to the hoods and promotes the air to be circulation and keep the bulb cooler..  hmm?   I have to see how 150w do the job alone.. maybe its good idea to have both 150w to work together as 300 watter?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

What's that burning smell?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe its good idea to just put that aside.. didn't want to be in the newspaper saying 
"a guy has green house with full of varies herbal include marijuana, burned down and there was no proof of any marijuana left, and is not charged..due of not enough of proof of growing pot in the garden and was destroy by fires.."

I will have to ask my bro to get two of 150w hps with regular sockets.. until then..   I will take look at ballast,   but  what is the different ballast and power supply ?    they got transformer, starter, capacitor, power supply does have CFM in it.. most ballast only have vents...    what's different between ballast and power supply?


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2008)

> maybe I should just stick with 2 of 150w HPS that don't need ballast..



... 


> All HPS bulbs need a ballast regardless of socket size.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

You would think being hearing impaired you would be a good reader.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=353773&postcount=8

This or a prebuilt system are your ONLY choices if you want to go HID.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> , but what is the different ballast and power supply ? they got transformer, starter, capacitor, power supply does have CFM in it.. most ballast only have vents... what's different between ballast and power supply?


 
The difference is one is for a light bulb and one is for your computer.


----------



## la9 (Nov 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> maybe its good idea to just put that aside.. didn't want to be in the newspaper saying
> "a guy has green house with full of varies herbal include marijuana, burned down and there was no proof of any marijuana left, and is not charged..due of not enough of proof of growing pot in the garden and was destroy by fires.."
> 
> I will have to ask my bro to get two of 150w hps with regular sockets.. until then.. I will take look at ballast, but what is the different ballast and power supply ? they got transformer, starter, capacitor, power supply does have CFM in it.. most ballast only have vents... what's different between ballast and power supply?


 
If you are going to go with 150 hps, just go ahead and order the $20 hps fixtures, they are almost plug and play, you still have to hook up 2 wires so you would get started on your electrical education.

Do you plan on hooking up 2 ballasts to run a bigger light ? If so that is a misconception in your head, it doesn't work like that.

You can also get a 400 watt HPS digital ballast for $139, something you might check into.

For you I'd think about the $20 fixtures or the 400 watter.

Let us know, you have plenty of help here.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

today I asked my brother.. where the heck you got that lights.. he said electric store in the main town...so I went there..   I asked them if they do have ballast for the security pole.. I covered up the story " I figured that security pole has 1000w ballast, I would need 400w ballast"   that guy has long beard lookin down at me with a smirk of smile..and tweak his eyes.. I said  hmm?


then he said  com'ere follow me.. I did.. we went to private upstairs and I was soooo   and my mouth start drooling..  what they has is upstairs with swarm LOT LOT of 200 to 2000w mh and hps light bulbs.. sitting there for years!!!  I mean..  from wall to wall bottom to top.. I told him.. whoa.. that is what I'm looking for.. that guy pat on my back.. he said  we grow too.. I was so relief..  I told him I has hard time at lowes.. he said  nah  no worries.. we are here when you need us.. he showed me ballast for 102.00  for 400.. and I asked him about 2 150w hps  does need ballast.. he said no.. just socket and wires..  I said sweet  thanks... I told him I will get my bro to hook that ballast for me  he said NO... here the digram along in the ballast package.. you can do it.. I asked  do I need special box.. he said nah.. just empty computer tower will do for some cfm.. I said word!!    now I feel alot better..   dudes!!  they got biggest bulb I ever see that is 2000w.. wish I took the pic!!  man!! :hubba:  when the money is right.. I will go back there and take some snapshot of that 2000w bulb  its size of my body!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL 2k watt HPS. Forget the beach, just pull up a chair and put your feet in the kiddie pool!!! LOL. That would be something to see.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You would think being hearing impaired you would be a good reader.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=353773&postcount=8
> 
> This or a prebuilt system are your ONLY choices if you want to go HID.




thank you.. I thought about it.. just that  I want everything in one place in green house.. it will be lot of flours lights.. my bro already got that.. 

hps will do good for flowering  that is where my focus is on..   maybe 2 of 200 to 300 MH in the top of roof where green house is..  and some of hps in dark room in green house..  something like that.. :hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 12, 2008)

papa no offense but i think your full of it. its ok though your still a cool guy


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I told him.. whoa.. that is what I'm looking for.. that guy pat on my back.. he said we grow too..


 
Who dosent know your growing Papa?



			
				papabeach1 said:
			
		

> and I asked him about 2 150w hps does need ballast.. he said no.. just socket and wires.. I


 
He is wrong.


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2008)

Pappy... If you aren't going to listen to us, or believe what you are being told, why even ask?..  
Go ask the "guy" at the hydro store, or your brother, or the dude on the corner, or some other "bozo" that has never grew a plant in their life. 

"ANY".....hps bulb...  and that means _*"every freeking single one"!!! ]/i]* REQUIRES a ballast. There are NO if's ands or but's about it.   
The 150 setups that have been related to in this thread, already have a ballast incorporated into the fixture. 
But let me assure you, without a doubt...they are ballasted._


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 12, 2008)

:goodposting: :yeahthat:


----------



## la9 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Pappy... If you aren't going to listen to us, or believe what you are being told, why even ask?..
> Go ask the "guy" at the hydro store, or your brother, or the dude on the corner, or some other "bozo" that has never grew a plant in their life.
> 
> "ANY".....hps bulb... and that means _*"every freeking single one"!!! ]/i]* REQUIRES a ballast. There are NO if's ands or but's about it.
> ...


_

Exactly what he said.

You have a lot of misconceptions about HPS lighting and we all agree you shouldn't be DIY.

Rule Number 1, You will need a ballast for any HPS light you choose.

As far as you mentioning time and time again about hooking 2 together to light something is beyond our comprehension because you aren't making any sense.

Just because you brother, guy at the counter says you don't need a ballast and WE say you do, and because it is cheaper to listen to you brother doesn't mean the scientific laws of electric are going to change just so you can save some money.

Get a fixture that contains a ballast or stick with flourescents before you hurt yourself. We are concerned for your safety._


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

I know there is 150w hps that do need ballast..   just to clear couple of yall  I do know that do need ballast.... just take a look at $20 hps bulb with home made hood..  I was refereed to that one ... that is what I'm talking about to stick with that kind of lights.. that didn't need ballast..  I was not talking about other kind of 150w that requires the ballast..   I hope that is cleared to yall.   the one slowmo77 has the link to the post that has marine on the 150 hps that did NOT need ballast..    that is one I'm talking about to stick with that type of that    sorry for the confused.. or thinking I was not listening   just to clear things up   thanks for many helps.. 
my brother is licensed contracted with electric


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 13, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> papa no offense but i think your full of it. its ok though your still a cool guy




that hps 150w you have... has ballast  or it already has thread saying  no need for ballast.. 


who is full of it..   I didn't made that thread..   maybe I was mistaken?


----------



## Hick (Nov 13, 2008)

> The 150 setups that have been related to in this thread, already have a ballast incorporated into the fixture.
> But let me assure you, without a doubt...they are ballasted.




there are NOT different "kinds" of hps bulbs, some that require ballasts and some that don't... and I hope.. "THAT IS CLEAR TO YA'LL"..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 13, 2008)

*:yeahthat: :hubba:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 13, 2008)

the $20 150 watt hps i have came with a ballast.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> the $20 150 watt hps i have came with a ballast.



oh  I will take look at that link and come back..


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

alright I guess I ate the foot....  alright.. 

what about 75w HPS?   four of it. ?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> alright I guess I ate the foot....  alright..
> 
> what about 75w HPS?   four of it. ?



man you keep a foot in there! Stop foolin around and listen to what everyone is tellin ya papa! you cant cut corners here, either buy a decent light(with a ballast) or wait untill spring..It's that simple.


----------



## la9 (Nov 14, 2008)

*ALL HPS BULBS NEED AND HPS BALLST TO OPERATE PROPERLY !!!!*

*THANK YOU*


----------



## la9 (Nov 14, 2008)

You can buy a kit that has a ballast, ignitor and socket seperately.

You can buy a fixture that has the ballast hidden away from plain sight.

The fact is that there is a ballast in line somewhere.

If you are buying an HPS I suggest geting at least a 400 watt fixture.

400, 600 or 1000 watt is what I suggest.

unless you are

tight on money, cramped on space or just getting your feet wet on HID then I suggest the 150 watt $20 fixture. It will do 1 or 2 plants nicely.


Does this clear it up ?


----------



## la9 (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me know if the Red Lettering and the Font size is overwhelming and offending to anyone, that was not my attention and I will correct it.


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Let me know if the Red Lettering and the Font size is overwhelming and offending to anyone, that was not my attention and I will correct it.



HUGE.. red.....offensive... I'm not sure it matters. He has been told in absolute, no uncertain terms, multiple times, that ever hps requires a ballast.
  He is simply being "ignorant'.. NO ONE is so stupid to think  "What about a 75 watt hps".. after being told several times that _*EVERY*_ hps needs a ballast.
  He hasn't starved to death, he ain't that.. stupid...



...but.. it is starting to wear on a few ppls nerves, and not only mine.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 14, 2008)

it seems fair to say all HPS need a ballast.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> it seems fair to say all HPS need a ballast.



Actually ALL HID lights and ALL fluorscent lights need ballasts.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 10, 2008)

glad I'm in myrtle beach area.... anyone know any good shop I can go into lights and hydro.. might as well I will goggle it up..

yes  all HID and flours do have ballast except cfls.. just to clear it up.. all correct....


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yes all HID and flours do have ballast except cfls.. just to clear it up.. all correct....


 
Wrong! try again.

CFL's have ballasts also, its just built in like any other flourecent light.


----------



## Kcar (Dec 10, 2008)

Search craigslist in your area.
Your close to wilmington, right?

hxxp://wilmington.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=hps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Wrong! try again.
> 
> CFL's have ballasts also, its just built in like any other flourecent light.



LOL--that was why I put "ALL" (in caps) fluoros.  

Welcome back Papa.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm really frustrated, papa.  I have a 400 watt HPS with ballast (not digital) and a 6 inch diameter 18 inch long cool tube sitting in the attic which you would be welcome to if it wasn't for all this being so *@#! illegal and dangerous.  It will all end up in the trash one of these days real soon, and I'll feel bad again when it does.  Good luck.


----------

